# Grouper on Halloween



## yakntat (May 12, 2011)

Today was my lucky day. Went out to the Gulf with JD 7.62 at sunrise. Had a hard time getting bait. I got a dozen in an hour. We started trolling south and started getting slammed by sharks and kings. Wind was a little stronger than expected. We were drifting pretty fast to the East. Tried our luck at some bottom fishing and we couldn't stay on the spot to save our life. We finally peddled about 50ft in front of the spot and dropped our cigs down and started drifting. I had my biggest turbo cig on a circle hook and wham. Fight was on. Thought shark, but kept hoping for something different. At first glimpse I thought small cobia. Then I get him to the top and see a nice 28" Grouper and he is barely hooked. My heart skipped a beat and I was in a panic trying to lip grip this guy. He wasn't hooked in the lip, but more like the tongue area and I could see almost all of my hook.:blink: I get him in and take a deep breath. :thumbsup: Next drop I immediately get broken off by a shark. JD brings a shark up and there is about 6 following him up. They circled him for a minute and went back down. Moved on to another spot and pulled up a small trigger. Sent him back down. JD stayed out a little longer and I went in to head to work. Great morning except a little breezy. I got a nice treat for halloween.


----------



## kandv2000 (May 10, 2012)

Awsome. One day I will have the guts to try it on a yak.


----------



## Bo Keifus (May 9, 2012)

Nice! Grouper ought to be coming in a lil closer now with that cold weather that just came through. Looks like I got a bottom rod just in time!


----------



## LUNDY (Aug 23, 2012)

awesome catch, especially right before the season closes up!


----------



## 85okhai (Mar 15, 2010)

too bad they close tomorrow. i bet they are all over the near shore spots


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

Nice grouper. Did ya'll see any Tuna today?




kandv2000 said:


> Awsome. One day I will have the guts to try it on a yak.


It really doesn't take guts or even being brave. Once you're out there, you end up relaxing quite a bit. The first time a shark comes close, you will pucker up a bit, but you get used to it quick. Its really just a matter of just going.


----------



## yakntat (May 12, 2011)

Chris V said:


> Nice grouper. Did ya'll see any Tuna today?
> 
> 
> 
> It really doesn't take guts or even being brave. Once you're out there, you end up relaxing quite a bit. The first time a shark comes close, you will pucker up a bit, but you get used to it quick. Its really just a matter of just going.


Didn't see any jump but I'm pretty sure I had a BFT hooked on the troll back in. It dove deep and was thumpin alot. Hit on a bumble gum yozuri. Had rusty hooks on it. I will be replacing those.


----------



## sniperpeeps (Mar 5, 2011)

That's a great way to close out grouper season! Nice Gag!


----------



## JD7.62 (Feb 13, 2008)

After you left I didnt have much luck. I trolled south about a mile then west another mile to the spot I told you I was heading to, with out a run. As soon as I got over the spot...zzziiinngg, king. Second pass, another king but this time I was greeted by over a half dozen sharks following him around. Suddenly three dolphins showed up and the sharks disappeared. Im fairly certain flipper ate the king after I released it.

Third pass, another king but no sharks and flipper showed back up. This time after the release I think they saw me as a free meal and never got more then twenty yards away. I made a few more passes with no luck but I am sure flipper had something to do with that.

Good job on the gag man.


----------



## Night Wing (May 16, 2011)

Nice grouper.


----------



## Stressless (Oct 2, 2007)

Very nice Treat!!


----------

